# Scam Alert



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got this via email and I thought I would share. I often wonder who would be naive enough to fall for this stuff. I have been targeted personally many times but never as a business so word to the wise.
Here is a transcript of the emails so far

This is Rebecca Douglas . I Will Like To Know If You Can Paint House And Do You Accept Credit Card ? And What Is The Major Credit Card Do You Accepted ? Kindly Get Back To Me

Yes we do how can I help you
(actually we don't but i figured I would lead them along and see were i goes)

Hello my name is Rebecca Douglas .....It will be a great pleasure working with you and thanks for your prompt reply,before we proceed do you accept credit card for your payment if yes we can proceed and what type of major credit card you accept? hope your business is going on fine i want you to do the job on interior and exterior painting in the house i just bought a 4 Bedroom in the city it's a new house so i need the interior and exterior painting and all i want u to do for me is that u will paint the outside in royal blue and inside will be white and the kitchen..and toilet will be pink......and the trim will be gray....so i will give u a deposit for the work but before doing this please i will need a favor from you


so kindly get back to me the request information below..and we can proceed via email
or text message and You have to bear with me that I email you due to am hearing impaired patient...
Full name..
Shop Address..
Cell phone...
Total cost of your service..

Hello Rebecca,
I would love to have your business as in these times work can be hard to find, I would like to come and have a look at the job so I can give you a full estimate and we can go over payment options. I will need the address that the works is to be completed at


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

:no:

Those scammers all seem to have the same line. Usually they prey on the elderly. I'm glad this one picked someone who can give it right back to them.

It's a real problem though since some elderly people fall for it.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

just started texting with them now, they say they are hearing impaired so cannot talk on the phone. will see were it goes when I try and get an address out of them. I am sure its coming that they are going to pay me $5k up front just have to give $2k back or something along those lines


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anderson said:


> just started texting with them now, they say they are hearing impaired so cannot talk on the phone. will see were it goes when I try and get an address out of them. I am sure its coming that they are going to pay me $5k up front just have to give $2k back or something along those lines


:clap::clap::clap:

Waste as much of their time as you can without wasting yours!:thumbsup:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

And here comes the punch line,
If you can be bothered to read it, I want to F^&K with them but were to start


Thanks For The email. Like i said am still in the hospital for my surgery and i will not be available to meet you but i want you to fix everything for me because i will like to reside in my new home i will be making payment as soon as possible because i have less time but the most important thing here now is that the keys you will use in entering the house and do some checking are still with the initial owner and i have text-ed him and he got back to me that they will send the keys to the contractors that will handle the painting which will be you,but i am going to balanced up because i was told that i still need to balance up with $2000.00 before my keys can be asked to drop with you for estimate and this is happening because there were some changes in the house that cost the agent more fee okay, so you will be filling up the space of handling everything for me and take the keys for me so that you can proceed with the painting estimate and i will be paying for the total expenses so it can be easy for you okay. so what you will do for me now is that i will give you my credit card to charge for sum of $3350.00 plus % of the credit card company and you will deduct $1000 as a deposit to prepare you ahead for my contract and assistant to help me and you will be sending $2000 wire to the initial owner through the western union money transfer near you and after they have got the balance then they can have the keys sent to your location for you to start your work and you also deduct $150 for your self for helping me with request,and the remaining $200 for the western union charges....letting me know that you understand I need to text on the phone about this to fully understand


226 N Anthony St, Bridgeport, CT 06606
4 beds1.1 baths


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I am asking for the credit card info so I can call visa or master card, actually they just said its a visa, and alert them to the fraud


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Can someone translate that paragraph into english?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

BucketofSteam said:


> Can someone translate that paragraph into english?


We want to fvck you out of money if you are stupid enough to fall for our line of BS.....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Waste as much of their time as you can without wasting yours!:thumbsup:


I forward all the scam emails I've gotten in the past 7 years to each new scammer I get an email from.

I also include all the previous scammers emails so they can prey on each other.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

The gibberish grammar is always priceless in these online scams!

Typically the first scam email is stupid enough to weed out anyone who would ask too many questions and waste their time.

The sad part is the people they do collect from are usually elderly and mentally disabled people.


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

I have gotten a couple different versions of those, the most recent one was yesterday. She wanted to replace all the window in a house she just bought. They want to pay me $3000 with a credit card, I keep $1000 as down payment for the job, and wire the other $2000 to the previous owner to get the keys to the house. :blink: 
I ask for the address, and big surprise, it's not real. I try to call her, and it goes to voicemail. She texts back like 5 seconds later stating how she's hearing impaired and has to communicate via text or email.
Game over.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

So I got the credit card number called VISA, got hung up on called chase and finally got through to there fraud dept and gave them the info. Took some doing, its hard doing the right thing.

The final texts were that the name they gave me didn't work and I asked if they wanted me to try barack Obama.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven't gotten spam in years with Gmail.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Golden view said:


> I haven't gotten spam in years with Gmail.


 me neither. I got something that looked like a scam the other day but it was a mass mailed through my facebook email address somehow. Gmail seems to weed that stuff out pretty well.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

this was with gmail


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Anderson said:


> So I got the credit card number called VISA, got hung up on called chase and finally got through to there fraud dept and gave them the info. Took some doing, its hard doing the right thing.
> 
> The final texts were that the name they gave me didn't work and I asked if they wanted me to try barack Obama.


Should have asked if the name was Goodluck Jonathan


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I like to lead these people on as long as I can.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Lately, we've gotten several calls from "Microsoft tech services" to "help fix computer- there is virus". They try to get you to provide them remote access.

Similar to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU6WGNCUjfw


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I actually did have a hearing impaired customer but she had some way of relaying info to someone else and they spoke to me. It was very fast though, only a second lag. I was a bit put off at first when a guy said "this is Sheila and would like you to..."


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rjconstructs said:


> I like to lead these people on as long as I can.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmKtS-k12b0


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

14 years ago I got scammed for $1100 because of a stolen cashiers check. I only waited 24 hours after depositing the money. Live and learn.

I was in college and recruited some more computer savvy friends. They tracked the IP address and whatnot in the email, and we actually found the Kinko's computer that he wrote emails from in SoCal, so there was video footage of the person. The local police didn't care enough, so I gave up.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

The problem is most people put them in the ATM, the ATM doesn't know what you put it in, you can put in 10$ and tell the machine you deposited $100, its not until its all accounted for that something doesn't add up. If its a cheque it takes extra time for banks to communicate with eachother.


----------



## rrivera (Oct 14, 2014)

480sparky said:


> My neighbor got wrapped up on one of those fake bank check schemes. She was selling something on CraigsList, and was asked to send photos of the item.
> 
> She asked me to not only take the photos, but put them in an email for her since she didn't know how. While doing so, I spotted the scam. She was selling this thing for $600, and was offered a certified check for $800 instead.
> 
> ...


Genius!


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

A guy that works for my parents, Sam, got wrapped up in a fake check situation but ended up being arrested. 

The scammer asked him where he banked at and so Sam told them that he had an account at the 1st National Bank. The scammer sent a certified check that was $1000 more than the cost of the transaction. So Sam called the scammer. The scammer said, "Oh! Thanks for catching our mistake. Can you deposit the check and wire us the difference?" Sure, no problem. But when Sam noticed that the check was written from ACME Bank, he decided to take it there instead and cash it directly because Sam had accounts at both banks. In his mind it made more sense to get all of the cash than to deposit the money and wait.

Sam showed up at ACME Bank with the fake check to cash it and while they were stalling him, they called the police. They ended up giving him $300 and told him that he could get the rest of the money the next day. But before he could get out of the door the cops were there to arrest him. 

All of the charges were dropped later that afternoon and he was released after the court commissioner figured out that Sam wasn't dumb enough to make a fake check and cash it through his own account. He tried suing ACME Bank for the situation but they went out of business and another bank took over the building and acquired all of the accounts while they were in the process of serving the summons.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

See you guys aren't as lucky as I am. I just got a 12 page letter in the mail that said they had been watching me for 3 years and I was the type of person they were looking for. See pays to keep your nose clean. Now they want me to join their secret society ( since it's secret I probably shouldn't be telling you) Now they will send me a FREE 1200 page book that will unlock all the secrets to wealth and happiness. Now how lucky am I? After I read this FREE book I will be hobnobbing with the rich and famous. Oh and did I mention the FREE 1200 page book. So if you don't see me posting on here for a while it's because I'm reading my FREE 1200 page book. Then I will be able to hire someone to post for me.








Did I mention there is a one time dues of $150 ? Chickenfeed after I read my 1200 page FREE book.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

*Request from hearing impaired*

This is the 4th hearing impaired request this month. This is the email, no address, email CC shows about 10 other PPL

Good day this is *** ***X am hearing impaired, how are you doing today, my regards to you. I will like to know if you do ROOF REPLACEMENT I just bought a house and it is 4bed room house and I want all the whole roof of the house to be replaced, will you be able to do that for me and can I have the estimate of the roof repairing... please send me the estimate as soon as possible.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

festerized said:


> This is the 4th hearing impaired request this month. This is the email, no address, email CC shows about 10 other PPL
> 
> Good day this is *** ***X am hearing impaired, how are you doing today, my regards to you. I will like to know if you do ROOF REPLACEMENT I just bought a house and it is 4bed room house and I want all the whole roof of the house to be replaced, will you be able to do that for me and can I have the estimate of the roof repairing... please send me the estimate as soon as possible.


Reply back and say "sorry, I'm reading impaired so I can't help you!"

:laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i've sold a LOT of stuff on craig's. i always tell em cash in person, or a wire transfer from a U.S. bank. i have account that i set up exclusively for that purpose. my banker tells me that wire transfer funds from a US bank is just like the guy walking into your office with a brief case full of cash. just have to make sure acct. is set up so funds can't be transferred back out.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I also got an email two days ago from Maria Sanchez who is hearing impaired and needs a roof. ............Do you take credit cards?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

We're helping find a decent car for one of our kids, and the latest scam is a picture of a 2005 or better car with lower mileage and that the car is being sold for $900. You contact them and a guy replies he is selling it for his sister and gives you her email. She, of course, is "overseas in Germany" and had to sell the car quick as she had to ship out which is why the price is so low, and INCLUDES the delivery. From where the car supposedly is to where she is advertising is a 4-hour one way trip (delivery included in $900). She also says that she doesn't want to spend a lot of time on it because it's such a good deal.

THEN, supposedly you are totally protected under a military service that handles everything, and allows you up to 15 days to change your mind.

So then we ask, do we get to see it before paying for it?...

You can guess the answer... :no:

The kicker is, this idiot scammer then places an identical ad, same car, same price, just different color the next day... 

If it's too good to be true... :whistling

.


----------

